# Sermons/Teaching on the Heidelberg Catechism



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone know somewhere I can download some audio sermons/lectures on the Heidelberg?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 21, 2008)

Ben, 

You really need to get up here for the w/e. We can look through the 1000s of sermons on the 3FU and the lectures and the mp3s. We can get some banket and drink strong black coffee out of delftware. 

I can introduce you to the FRC students. It will be like one of those cultural indoctrination things.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 21, 2008)

I am teaching through the HC in my JrHi S.S. class. I have been listening to these mp3s URC Learning » Heidelberg Catechism for Families as a kind of supplement to my class preparation. It's pretty basic and elementary, but the instruction is straightforward. It's real purpose is to prepare the parent to teach his kids (or in my case to teach a S.S.).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 21, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Ben,
> 
> You really need to get up here for the w/e. We can look through the 1000s of sermons on the 3FU and the lectures and the mp3s. We can get some banket and drink strong black coffee out of delftware.
> 
> I can introduce you to the FRC students. It will be like one of those cultural indoctrination things.



We will definitely need to work that out. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 21, 2008)

Belgic and Dordt...


----------



## Seb (Nov 21, 2008)

Dr. Joel Beeke has 5 "seasons" of preaching through the entire HC at SermonAudio

The URC Learning site also has some good mp3 sermons on the Belgic and Dordt here


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 21, 2008)

You can try these:


Sermons-Heidelberg Catechism

or, from our own pastor (just starting a new series):

Recent Sermons


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 21, 2008)

Our pastors regularly preach through the Heidelberg Catechism. You could download many of my and my co-pastor's Catechism sermons at our church website:

www.langleycanrc.org [click "Downloads" to find our sermons] 

You could also go here:

The Canadian Reformed Church of Aldergrove

or here:

Providence Canadian Reformed Church - Christian Worship Services on Hamilton Mountain.

I hope that helps!


----------

